# el nino



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

hurricane shwartz said a mild el nino this year for north east could mean mild winter lets hope hes wrong!wesport


----------



## ice-eater (Nov 12, 2006)

*El-Nino's smaller brother comming to visit?*

Look at this site to see what it's like right now

http://topex-www.jpl.nasa.gov/science/jason1-quick-look/

It's NOTHING like what it was when the not warm, but HOT water had already hit the West coast of Northern S. America by Nov of 97 and had spread into the northern Pacific in December of '97, when I don't know about you, but in Central Ohio we got TOTALLY screwed! And I mean TOTALLY! NOT ONE single plowable or saltable storm the entire year long! Check out the difference by comparing it to these pictures of what that el nino was like back then in Dec. of '97! Mild is indeed how to describe this one compare to that one...

http://topex-www.jpl.nasa.gov/files/images/browse/p49422.gif

Also notice that there was a distinct contracting solid band of cold water above and behind (but also deeper as logic might even submit to the logical mind), the warm HOT water patern that hit the coast that winter and began to sread Northward as it got even hotter as opposed to what the first link clearly shows as an aleady dissapating pool of warmer waters this season. Now what exactly that means, I won't even pretend to assume that I or even anyone else can say. But we can say this... This year's picture of the temps of the pacific waters although do have SOME similarities and DO indicate that a mild el-nino is in the process of forming, these circumstances today are NOT the same as in the winter of 97-98 when the whole world's weather patterns got turned up side down, and inside out, and almost NO ONE in this business made any money at all that year! And I would go so far as to venture to say that I peconally consider those comparisons and contrasts to be enouraging rather than disouraging! But then that's for the benifit of all of us crazy people in this crazy business while everyone else oput there including everyone of our own Mothers even think that we're stupid to want cold and snow to begin with!

I've gotten pretty good at "guessing" what kind of winter we're going to have. Call it speculation, intuition, whatever you like. But I've gotten pretty good at it over the 25+ years that I've been in the business. And although I am still leaning almost 1/3 of the way to the "We're going to have a complete bust winter" feeling, I'm also leaning right now a little more than 2/3 of the way toward the "Katie Bar the Door!" feeling about what this winter is going to be like! And I feel more and more like that as the weeks pass and tou can actually see the el-nino warmth dissapate over time BEFORE the winter season gets here and is full swing! And I say that even if it doesn't turn out to be what I'm hoping for, it should at very least be one with a good early third to the season. So suit up the boys and get them making all the money you can in December just in case, Because I've got a small feeling that either the rest of the winter is going to be a complete bust, but better still, a stronger feeling that for the rest of the season, all hell is gong to break loose! Clear into the second week of March!


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

<Said like Yosimitty Sam> "Heyyyy, I Likes You! payup


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

tbone said:


> hurricane shwartz said a mild el nino this year for north east could mean mild winter lets hope hes wrong!wesport


last time el nino came to town we had a milder winter witch for us means not having week long stretches of -40f or lower...

Instead it snows more as it does not snow when it's that cold.

But, the snow will turn to rain much earlier in the spring with an el nino influence.


----------

